# Qualifications X Work Experience - ANZCO 312312



## msfuk (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello,

I have a question, please, could you help me?

I will recognize my profession (ANZCO 312312) with my Diploma - Electrical Technician but I am bachelor in Electrical Engineer.
Could I use my Bacharel to get some points at DIPB?
I mean, work experience I use my Diploma and qualification I use my Bachelor´s Degree.

How many points do I have in qualification?
15 (Bacharel) or 10 (Diploma)?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

msfuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question, please, could you help me?
> 
> ...


The points you can claim at DIBP, will depend on what your Skills assessment letter says.
If the skills assessment only recognizes your degree as diploma then you cant claim for points for Bachelor in DIBP

Cheers


----------



## msfuk (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

msfuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question, please, could you help me?
> 
> ...


You are eligible to get 15 points of your B.E. The highest qualification you can ckaim the points for. Does not require the same as assessment trade. Any qualification is higher , u can claim for 100%.


----------



## msfuk (Dec 9, 2016)

djdoller said:


> You are eligible to get 15 points of your B.E. The highest qualification you can ckaim the points for. Does not require the same as assessment trade. Any qualification is higher , u can claim for 100%.


So, for me to claim the 15 points of the B.E do I have to translate the diploma and send for immigration? Do I need to recognize the B.E Diploma?

Is this idea correct?

First step:
I recognize my profession with a Technical Diploma.

Second step:
Translate my B.E, but don´t recognize.

Third step:
Send the two documents to the DIPB.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

msfuk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question, please, could you help me?
> 
> ...


U can get the points for the highest qualification of your B.E. Elect. 15 points.
But have you got assessment from TRA in 312312? Because if you studied B.E ELECT ENGG then the assessment authority is ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA NOT TRA. TRA might advise you that you are over qualified to assess the Bachelor degree. You better go to engineers australia. For example if a cook studied diploma of hospitality and management he can nat perform as a cook. He must be a chef. Because in anzsco website they mention that cook need certy III or certy IV. not diploma.
Did u received TRA assessment in 312312?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

djdoller said:


> U can get the points for the highest qualification of your B.E. Elect. 15 points.
> But have you got assessment from TRA in 312312? Because if you studied B.E ELECT ENGG then the assessment authority is ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA NOT TRA. TRA might advise you that you are over qualified to assess the Bachelor degree. You better go to engineers australia. For example if a cook studied diploma of hospitality and management he can nat perform as a cook. He must be a chef. Because in anzsco website they mention that cook need certy III or certy IV. not diploma.
> Did u received TRA assessment in 312312?



No TRA wount say that you are overqualified. I have a friend who has a positive skills assessment from TRA from 312312. He has submitted his degree for his skills assessment. He didnt get any problems.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sonatpaul said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > U can get the points for the highest qualification of your B.E. Elect. 15 points.
> ...


Then 100% degree points can be claim by 15. And trades will be 312312. And assessment is from TRA.


----------



## msfuk (Dec 9, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Then 100% degree points can be claim by 15. And trades will be 312312. And assessment is from TRA.


Not yet. I'll start the process as soon as my documents are translated.

I will send all documents, Diploma and Bachelor, when I get the answer I put here in the post.

Thank you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## interceptor16 (Jun 19, 2017)

Does MBA/PG Diploma in Management hold any extra points. I am already claiming 15 points for my B.Tech (computer science engineering).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

interceptor16 said:


> Does MBA/PG Diploma in Management hold any extra points. I am already claiming 15 points for my B.Tech (computer science engineering).


Only a PHD can get you the extra 5 points to increase your score to 20

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

msfuk said:


> So, for me to claim the 15 points of the B.E do I have to translate the diploma and send for immigration? Do I need to recognize the B.E Diploma?
> 
> Is this idea correct?
> 
> ...


There is no 1,2 or 3 step. There is only one step as far as I know. When you get your assessment done there will be two important information the letter will show. Send all your education to TRA when you get assessed.

Your *Occupation Code* under which you can apply.

And whether your *Education *is recognised to be awarded points and at what AQF level.

So, you may have done Bachelor but TRA may decide it is comparable to Australian Diploma standard and hence you may get 10 points. In any case, all the info are written on the letter. If it is not in the letter, you don't get no points.

Here's a sample: https://image.slidesharecdn.com/8e4...me-letter-for-5149197-1-638.jpg?cb=1470380347

This guy has Occupation as 233914 and AQF Level of Bachelor Degree.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

interceptor16 said:


> Does MBA/PG Diploma in Management hold any extra points. I am already claiming 15 points for my B.Tech (computer science engineering).


No. You cant claim anymore unless you have a PhD qualification.


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> No TRA wount say that you are overqualified. I have a friend who has a positive skills assessment from TRA from 312312. He has submitted his degree for his skills assessment. He didnt get any problems.


Hi Sonatpaul,

Bro I need your guidance, I have done Engineering in Electronic and having 7.5 years of Experience as an Electronic Instrument Trades Worker general, i want to know that if i go with TRA for my assessment will i get 15 points of my bachelor's qualification from TRA or only skill assessment.

thnx


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ee.ubair said:


> Hi Sonatpaul,
> 
> Bro I need your guidance, I have done Engineering in Electronic and having 7.5 years of Experience as an Electronic Instrument Trades Worker general, i want to know that if i go with TRA for my assessment will i get 15 points of my bachelor's qualification from TRA or only skill assessment.
> 
> thnx


hi Bro..
I assume u have done bachelors degree in engineering... TRA can assess your degree + experience. But make sure that you write your roles and responsibilities in a 'worker' lever, not like an engineer or manager... Eg; replacement of fault electronics components such as resistor, diodes etc from a PCB using soldering irons...

TRA outcome letter will state that you have a degree and your consider from your graduation date.. They usually dont say that TRA will consider a positive work experience from XXX to XXX.....


All the best..


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> hi Bro..
> I assume u have done bachelors degree in engineering... TRA can assess your degree + experience. But make sure that you write your roles and responsibilities in a 'worker' lever, not like an engineer or manager... Eg; replacement of fault electronics components such as resistor, diodes etc from a PCB using soldering irons...
> 
> TRA outcome letter will state that you have a degree and your consider from your graduation date.. They usually dont say that TRA will consider a positive work experience from XXX to XXX.....
> ...


Thanks SonatPaul for the reply, Yes I have done Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics so this means I can claim 15 points of my Bachelors as well after TRA assessment.

Also, i am facing an issue i.e my roles and responsibility is exceeding the space provided by TRA in their Form so how to accommodate it?

Second, i have made the experience as per Electronic Instrument Trade worker which i have done in my career, also if possible can u share with me the roles and responsibility which u presented to TRA for my reference if possible ?, i will very thankful to u.

Thanks

Ubair

second


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ee.ubair said:


> Thanks SonatPaul for the reply, Yes I have done Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics so this means I can claim 15 points of my Bachelors as well after TRA assessment.


Yes.



> Also, i am facing an issue i.e my roles and responsibility is exceeding the space provided by TRA in their Form so how to accommodate it?


Do not exceed. They wont be able to see once you print out and scan it...So write down the most important points...Also fill up slightly differently on the papers by ur employer....



> Second, i have made the experience as per Electronic Instrument Trade worker which i have done in my career, also if possible can u share with me the roles and responsibility which u presented to TRA for my reference if possible ?, i will very thankful to u.
> 
> Thanks
> Ubair
> ...


I believe ur bachelor degree is quite sufficient to put few simple sentences, especially about the job that you have done.... think about in a worker/technician's point of view when u write it....Cheers


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sonatpaul,

Many Thanks for your reply, also I have 1 more question in my mind that how TRA will contact to my employer, do they call or send email for the confirmation? what they did in your case ?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ee.ubair said:


> Hi Sonatpaul,
> 
> Many Thanks for your reply, also I have 1 more question in my mind that how TRA will contact to my employer, do they call or send email for the confirmation? what they did in your case ?


They didnt contact my employer. I think they wont contact if you provide genuine employment evidence. In my case I have provided, the TRA employment template, payslips (3 months for each year), complete provident fund contribution history (for each month), tax returns.... Two of my friends also had the same situation, and TRA didnt contact their employers as well.


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> They didnt contact my employer. I think they wont contact if you provide genuine employment evidence. In my case I have provided, the TRA employment template, payslips (3 months for each year), complete provident fund contribution history (for each month), tax returns.... Two of my friends also had the same situation, and TRA didnt contact their employers as well.


Hi SonatPaul,

I have submitted my case to TRA , Let's hope for the best, I have 1 question, as u did the assessment for Electronic instrument trades person then why u didn't apply as same for 189 visa instead of Electrical Engineer?

Thanks


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

My work experience 
Elect Intr trade worker - 2007 - 2016 (Exp from 3 jobs)
Electrical engineer - 2012- 2016 (exp from 1 job)

I got TRA assessment and IELTS EOR results at the same time... I could have submit EOi for both occupation but I find that submitting as an Electrical Engineer is more safer since I only have to prove less years of Experience... you have more headache when u have to claim experience from couple of jobs... So I choose Electrical engineer..

Another reason is that I compare the skills assessment outcome for TRA and Eng Australia. Tra will just say that u are qualified to work after your graduation and they want us to submit all experience docs to DIBP and let DIBP take final decision. However, Engineers Australia is very straight forward. They outline the duration of experience that you can claim for. (Obviously, DIBP are the final decision maker, but TRA wont outline the experience duration in your skilss assessment outcome). 

Hope this helps....


----------



## Rchauhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have question . I have done my bachelors in electrical and i have experience of maintenance in manufacturing unit. I am not able to find out correct category in which i should apply for my skill assesment . Can any one help me in this.


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> My work experience
> Elect Intr trade worker - 2007 - 2016 (Exp from 3 jobs)
> Electrical engineer - 2012- 2016 (exp from 1 job)
> 
> ...


Thanks SonatPaul for your reply, this means again I need to submit my experience certificates to DIBP? How DIBP varify this ? do the call the employer or send email for the confirmation?

Regards
Ubair


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Rchauhan said:


> Hello everyone. I have question . I have done my bachelors in electrical and i have experience of maintenance in manufacturing unit. I am not able to find out correct category in which i should apply for my skill assesment . Can any one help me in this.


Try 342315 ELECTRONIC INSTRUMENT TRADES WORKER (SPECIAL CLASS) - 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ee.ubair said:


> Thanks SonatPaul for your reply, this means again I need to submit my experience certificates to DIBP?


Ofcourse you have to submit same like all other applications... 



> How DIBP varify this ? do the call the employer or send email for the confirmation?


Most probably yes, an email or call... I see this trend for those who has TRA skills assessment (I seldom see this verification for EA candidates). They will contact the person who signed the reference letter... He/She should know what to answer...... U must prepare him/her accordingly to answer their questions..


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Ofcourse you have to submit same like all other applications...
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably yes, an email or call... I see this trend for those who has TRA skills assessment (I seldom see this verification for EA candidates). They will contact the person who signed the reference letter... He/She should know what to answer...... U must prepare him/her accordingly to answer their questions..


Thanks, SonatPaul,

Also, i am confused that how can I claim for my Bachelors' points as I read somewhere that TRA will not assess the bachelor's degree, but just say that it is equivalent as per Electronic instrument Trades worker education requirements. if it is true what is the procedure to verify my bachelor's degree?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ee.ubair said:


> Thanks, SonatPaul,
> 
> Also, i am confused that how can I claim for my Bachelors' points as I read somewhere that TRA will not assess the bachelor's degree, but just say that it is equivalent as per Electronic instrument Trades worker education requirements. if it is true what is the procedure to verify my bachelor's degree?


There is another way that you can assess your degree... Apply for Vet assess Point test advise (PTA) service for your degree ... https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice

U can do the PTA service parallel with your TRA skills assessment


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> There is another way that you can assess your degree... Apply for Vet assess Point test advise (PTA) service for your degree ... https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice
> 
> U can do the PTA service parallel with your TRA skills assessment


SonatPaul Many Thanks for your support, please see below from vettases PTA page, this shows that after receiving the Assessment then we can apply. m I understanding right?

Who can apply?

Please note that as of 1 January 2015, all VETASSESS applicants are provided with an integrated skills assessment outcome letter with Points Test Advice included. 

This section applies to clients who require one of the following:

you have received a Skills Assessment from a different assessing authority and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/or DIBP for Points Test Advice on the educational level comparability of your overseas qualification only; or
you have already received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for your nominated occupation and wish to include additional qualifications and employment for points test purposes. Please note that if your skills assessment is expired (original issue date is outside of the last three years), please go to 'Renewal - Expired Skills Asssessment' section of our website.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ee.ubair said:


> SonatPaul Many Thanks for your support, please see below from vettases PTA page, this shows that after receiving the Assessment then we can apply. m I understanding right?
> 
> Who can apply?
> 
> ...



Note the following...

you have received a Skills Assessment from *a different assessing authority* and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/*or* DIBP for Points Test Advice on the *educational level comparability* of your overseas qualification only

-your skills assessment from TRA.
-We only approach them for ur educational qualification only for 15 points...


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Note the following...
> 
> you have received a Skills Assessment from *a different assessing authority* and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/*or* DIBP for Points Test Advice on the *educational level comparability* of your overseas qualification only
> 
> ...


SonatPaul, Bro you rock.

Many Thanks


----------



## Rchauhan (Jul 27, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Try 342315 ELECTRONIC INSTRUMENT TRADES WORKER (SPECIAL CLASS) -
> 
> Thanks dear for your reply, but I am maintenance engineer, so 342315 is the technician.
> What if I apply to electrical engineer


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Rchauhan said:


> sonatpaul said:
> 
> 
> > Try 342315 ELECTRONIC INSTRUMENT TRADES WORKER (SPECIAL CLASS) -
> ...


----------



## Rchauhan (Jul 27, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Rchauhan said:
> 
> 
> > Possible as well. Try to come out with similar responsibilities when u prepare ur ref letter -->
> ...


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi SonatPaul,

Hope you are doing well, Today I got my Assessment from TRA and it is successfull  , but they didnt mentioned in the letter about my duration of work experience ??

My Question is that how will I claim the points of my Experience? 

waiting for your reply bro

Thnx


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> They didnt contact my employer. I think they wont contact if you provide genuine employment evidence. In my case I have provided, the TRA employment template, payslips (3 months for each year), complete provident fund contribution history (for each month), tax returns.... Two of my friends also had the same situation, and TRA didnt contact their employers as well.


Hi SonatPaul,

Hope you are doing well, today I got Assessment from TRA and it is successful :first: , but they didn't mention anywhere about my experience and qualification, why so ? and now how will I proof my Experience to DIBP ?

Waiting for your valuable feedback.

Thanks 

Ubair


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ee.ubair said:


> sonatpaul said:
> 
> 
> > They didnt contact my employer. I think they wont contact if you provide genuine employment evidence. In my case I have provided, the TRA employment template, payslips (3 months for each year), complete provident fund contribution history (for each month), tax returns.... Two of my friends also had the same situation, and TRA didnt contact their employers as well.
> ...


There must be written that Work experience will be valid after ............ perticular date.
Most probably it is after your study. They dont tell the exact years but only mention the date then after your experience will be valid. It depends how many points you claim. Later on you have to prove your experience to CO by any doccuments , pay slip and /or bank statement showing your salary.
So make sure what ever exp you claimed you must provide the evidance for it.
Cheers.


----------



## msfuk (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello Guys,

After 101 days I have the outcome letter from TRA for my MSA application. Successful.

"This letter confirms that Trades Recognition Australia has assessed your application as SUCCESSFUL for the occupation of Electrical Engineering Technician - 312312 under the TRA Migration Skills Assessment Program.
Please note this letter does not represent formal accreditation of your skills and experience.
You now have a valid skills assessment in the occupation of Electrical Engineering Technician - 312312 which can be used when you apply to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
For the purposes of this skills assessment, TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 2 July 2007."

With this letter I applied to MPA to try the points for the bachelor and the points for experience.

Will TRA tell you that my level is bachelor's degree?

Can we put in the EOI only the qualification that TRA / EA / VETASSES says we have? Or if we have the diploma, can we add to the EOI?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

msfuk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 101 days I have the outcome letter from TRA for my MSA application. Successful.
> 
> ...


It means your experience will be valid after 2 july 2007 to till date. You can claim up to 15 points depands on your employment history. Cheers


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

djdoller said:


> It means your experience will be valid after 2 july 2007 to till date. You can claim up to 15 points depands on your employment history. Cheers


What if the qualification is in an unrelated field, like diploma in electrical and bachelors in Biochemistry. can I still use the bachelors to claim point for the diploma EOI?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sucess said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > It means your experience will be valid after 2 july 2007 to till date. You can claim up to 15 points depands on your employment history. Cheers
> ...


Most challenging question.
For this you can use your diploma electrical engg for assessment for 100%. As it is your formal training for 2 years. Along with that you need the relavent work experience for 3 years or more. ForTRA assessment you only need relative study and work. Once you apply for visa you can claim 15 points for your bachelor degree for sure. And as you did diploma electrical engg , yes your assessment is valid as long as you have experience in electrical field. Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Sucess said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


EOI and assessment r totally different things. They dont relate to eachother. If u study diploma and then degree then you will get the points for your most top qualification. And its your degree. You will 100% get 15 points for qualification later on while applying EOI.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

sonatpaul said:


> They didnt contact my employer. I think they wont contact if you provide genuine employment evidence. In my case I have provided, the TRA employment template, payslips (3 months for each year), complete provident fund contribution history (for each month), tax returns.... Two of my friends also had the same situation, and TRA didnt contact their employers as well.


Hi 
I am looking for documents which are needed for TRA assessment; earlier TRA was paperbased and one have to send the hard copy through courier. But now all documents are scanned and softcopy is emailed to TRA for assessment.

Can you please share your experience for the TRA assessment - the documents which you shared for your employment (roles and responsibilities) and forms which you filed?

did you send the documents through email.

Thanks


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

ee.ubair said:


> SonatPaul, Bro you rock.
> 
> Many Thanks



Hi 
If our skills are assessed through TRA.... Do we need a separate assessment of our education so that we can claim points while logging in 'Expression of Interest'?

Thanks


----------



## ee.ubair (Jun 30, 2017)

batra786 said:


> Hi
> If our skills are assessed through TRA.... Do we need a separate assessment of our education so that we can claim points while logging in 'Expression of Interest'?
> 
> Thanks


HI Batra,

As TRA only assess your skill then to claim your education points you need to assess your degree from Vetasses separately, sonat paul has already explained above very well.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, I’m a mechanical engineer with 3 yrs experience as service engineer, can I apply for fitter (general) 323211 or it will be difficult to get assessed against it? I also have a very good experience in piping installations as it is related to my field of experience in oil&gas, also steam lines, can I get a reference letter mentioning that and get assessed against plumber(general) 334111?

Any input will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Most challenging question.
> For this you can use your diploma electrical engg for assessment for 100%. As it is your formal training for 2 years. Along with that you need the relavent work experience for 3 years or more. ForTRA assessment you only need relative study and work. Once you apply for visa you can claim 15 points for your bachelor degree for sure. And as you did diploma electrical engg , yes your assessment is valid as long as you have experience in electrical field. Cheers




Hi buddy, I’m a mechanical engineer and I’d assess my skills as a fitter with TRA. Can I use my bachelor degree as a formal training and I already have a relevant work experience for 3+ years? If yes, will I be able to claim 15 point (bachelor degree) for my qualification or it will be 10 point (diploma) with DIBP?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Most challenging question.
> ...


15 points for your highest qualification even your assessment will be positive from TRA. As far as you will have positive skill assessment u can claim for your most highest qualification 15 points.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 15 points for your highest qualification even your assessment will be positive from TRA. As far as you will have positive skill assessment u can claim for your most highest qualification 15 points.




Thank you for your informative reply.

Will I be able to claim points for experience without any issue? I mean using the same reference letters which I will submit to TRA where my positions are maintenance/service engineer with duties that suits fitter occupation.

Appreciate your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 15 points for your highest qualification even your assessment will be positive from TRA. As far as you will have positive skill assessment u can claim for your most highest qualification 15 points.




Thank you for your informative reply.

Will I be able to claim points for experience without any issue? I mean using the same reference letters which I will submit to TRA where my positions are maintenance/service engineer with duties that suits fitter occupation.

Appreciate your help.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

